# Cheap hotel or rental once in Sharm



## May31 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi All

I wondered if anyone could tell me if it is difficult to find accommodation, a cheap hotel or apartment, if you have not booked prior to arriving in Sharm and if so, where and how is the best way to go about this? Also, are all rentals inside a resort mainly or are there others more 'in the middle of it all' or is this not safe?

I am hoping to call into Sharm at some point during my travels soon but cannot really pre-book as will not know definite dates beforehand.

Thanks

May


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

May31 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I wondered if anyone could tell me if it is difficult to find accommodation, a cheap hotel or apartment, if you have not booked prior to arriving in Sharm and if so, where and how is the best way to go about this? Also, are all rentals inside a resort mainly or are there others more 'in the middle of it all' or is this not safe?
> 
> ...


It depends what you mean by "cheap" and compared to what?

I would always book in advance.

I stayed at a 4 star complex slightly outside the main area Nabq close to the Sunrise Beach Hotel which was about £3 in a taxi to centre of Nabq and the complex did a shuttle bus service to the metro, Sharks Bay etc etc. There was no way you could walk to the centre of Nabq though...

The 2 bed apartment (that easily would sleep 5 - 6 people) was £175 per week and about £25 per electric, 3 pools etc and very helpful staff 

I don't know if I can mention a name here, the apartment is nothing to do with me however I can always tell you private I suppose which one it is? 

Sharm is safe people will not rob you etc however Egypt is the land of scams so they will try and extract money from you where possible in various devious other ways and make uncomfortable buying situations you just need to be assertive and have a sense of humour about it


----------



## May31 (Oct 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> It depends what you mean by "cheap" and compared to what?
> 
> I would always book in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply.

So if I don't book before I go, can I go to a hotel and book in there and then or can it only be done in advance. I've have been to Sharm before and only really noticed resorts, no stand alone hotels that you can just walk into, but I didn't see much to really know enough.

Basically, if you were in Sharm with nothing booked beforehand, where could you go to get a room or rent a flat?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

May31 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> So if I don't book before I go, can I go to a hotel and book in there and then or can it only be done in advance. I've have been to Sharm before and only really noticed resorts, no stand alone hotels that you can just walk into, but I didn't see much to really know enough.
> 
> Basically, if you were in Sharm with nothing booked beforehand, where could you go to get a room or rent a flat?


I don't know but Sam could probably tell you when she get's back online

I am sure though if got there and asked around you would find somewhere however I have never seen a sign that says "vacancy" or "no vacancy"

Your best bet is to do some research before you go and email a few hotels


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am at a loss as to why you cant pre book.. once you have made the travel arrangements then you know when you are going...go on line and book them. The Hilton, Sheraton etc are all there and bookable on line.
Do you really want to turn up and after perhaps travelling all day have to start looking for accommodation? Your entry card that you fill in does require you to put an address


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Booking in advance is much preferred. Or at the very least arrange with an estate agent to meet you at the airport and show you around some available flats, but you'll probably find you'd have to rent for at least 3 months for an agency to be interested to put in the effort, not much in the way of commission on their part otherwise.

When I first arrived here I did not pre book, but I had prearranged with a friend already living here to meet me in the airport and then show me around some flats. It turned out I didn't like any of them and ended up booking a few days in Delta Sharm whilst I hunted around for something I liked. Back then I only paid 170 EGP per night, but these days you'd be lucky to find anything less than 250 EGP per night.

Your best bet, in all honesty, is to book a hotel for a week or two online once you've got your flight date. There are many hotels you can book online through travel companies and get better deals than if you just walked into a hotel, since travel companies bulk buy and offer good discounts. You'd also then have company around the pool rather than arriving out here and feeling very alone.

Good luck. Message me if you need any help. I've not been online much recently, but I'll do what I can.


----------



## May31 (Oct 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am at a loss as to why you cant pre book.. once you have made the travel arrangements then you know when you are going...go on line and book them. The Hilton, Sheraton etc are all there and bookable on line.
> Do you really want to turn up and after perhaps travelling all day have to start looking for accommodation? Your entry card that you fill in does require you to put an address


Hi Maiden

Are you sure about the address on the entry card? I went to Sharm a couple of months ago and did not have to put the address of where I was staying, just my personal details and flight details.

Flights are very cheap on their own so it may have been an option to find cheaper accommodation to book once there rather than beforehand which is why I asked. In a lot of countries travellers just arrive and then find somewhere to stay and I just wanted to know if you could do that easily in Sharm or not. as I have not been able to find this out on the net.

Thanks

May


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

May31 said:


> Hi Maiden
> 
> Are you sure about the address on the entry card? I went to Sharm a couple of months ago and did not have to put the address of where I was staying, just my personal details and flight details.
> 
> ...




Unless it has changed since June then yes I am sure... I have always been asked to put down an address


----------



## May31 (Oct 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Unless it has changed since June then yes I am sure... I have always been asked to put down an address


Ok thanks, thats wierd. I don't recall putting an address, apart from possibly my home address. 

May


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

May31 said:


> Ok thanks, thats wierd. I don't recall putting an address, apart from possibly my home address.
> 
> May





It would surprise me if they had taken it off the forms... this is a police state.. they want to know where everyone is but they may have taken it off and I had one of the old forms that they are still using up


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> It would surprise me if they had taken it off the forms... this is a police state.. they want to know where everyone is but they may have taken it off and I had one of the old forms that they are still using up


It was still there on sept 27th............... but as few of us have addresses in Hurghada, just general descriptions of where we live, don't know what use it is, here anyway.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It would surprise me if they had taken it off the forms... this is a police state.. they want to know where everyone is but they may have taken it off and I had one of the old forms that they are still using up


It was on the forms I filled out in September and I like to be compliant in Egypt after reading a few articles about the police I developed a phobia about broom handles


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

I stayed at Barons Resort and it was amazing! The beach was lovely and the people were so friendly. The food was lovely too. I booked from London and the price via travel republic cost me around 65 pounds (Sterling). Inc breakfast, so worth it!


----------



## May31 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone, suppose my memory isn't what it used to be then!


----------

